

How Beats Tricks You into Thinking It Makes a Premium Product - RachelF
http://www.gizmodo.com.au/2015/06/how-beats-tricks-you-into-thinking-it-makes-a-premium-product/

======
aaronchall
Didn't trick me - they're selling headphones to image-conscious teenagers for
$100+ a pop. Hard for me to believe they would actually compete on product
quality as opposed to promotion, when a sucker is born every minute.

